# # 1 coil springs



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

will a #1 coil hold a ****, will it even catch a ****?
thanx 
gunth


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

no it will not hold a **** i would at least use a 1.5 coil if i had to use a coilspring for ***** which i dont i would reccomend some 220s if you wanna get some ****


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

yes it will hold **** i have caught **** in #1's many of times 1 1/2s are a lot better but a number 1 will do the trick you may have some pull outs once and awhile but over all they will work


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, a good, strong #1 coil will hold *****... However, I would set for a front foot catch with this trap... If for some reason you must use a #1...then the #1 double long spring is a better choice... But, when possible, I personally prefer a #1 1/2 coil for ****... And, if I staked, I would not make my sets close to anything solid (tree, solid root, solid rock, etc.) that the **** can get ahold of to "power out".... And if useing a small trap like a #1 for ****, I have found that useing a drag will help cut down on the amount of "pull outs".


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

well all my trapping will be on rivers and creeks so everything will be on slide wires.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

a #1 WILL work with a slide wire... have had a lot of success with them, but they have to slide freely or you may have problems. i use them mostly for mink and muskrat, but the **** will be held also.

as far as a straight **** trap, go with the 1 1/2. the larger jaw spread gives you a better chance for a solid hold, and if you need to you can stake solid there is less chance of a pull-out.

the #11 longsprings are the trap i actually prefer if i must stake solid, as they seem to be a little stronger, and i have had no pull-outs by **** in several years with them. i use the double jaw in the #11, just for the extra protection... they can't get to their foot to chew as much.

cya

:sniper:


----------

